# RSA The Shadow - smaller than P-51



## markh78

Wow, soon after Pico the Slim announcement, now comes Ray with news of The Shadow that's said to be smaller than P-51.
News - Ray Samuels Audio

 Mmm, have to save up for both


----------



## Lil' Knight

Should be fun.


----------



## .coco

Oooo and I was just about to buy a p-51


----------



## jochen.schell

Wow, that sounds really interesting !

 Jochen


----------



## krmathis

Sweet!
 RSA and HeadAmp keep on releasing competitive amplifiers all the time. Great news for us consumers.


----------



## travisg

Oh yea i want one


----------



## grawk

Or at least similarly sized products


----------



## jamato8

Yes, the Shadow has been in the works for quite some time, a half a year or so. Should be exciting.


----------



## vkvedam

Cool...


----------



## Hopstretch

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *grawk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Or at least similarly sized products 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

They certainly do seem to "shadow" each other!


----------



## GreatDane

OH NO...my wallet aches once more.


----------



## Ricey20

Just last week I was wondering why headamp or RSA didn't have an amp around the size of the T4, since I want something better. My wallet is begging for mercy...shaddup you.


----------



## Headphile808

Wow, first the Slim & now the Shadow, makes it really hard to keep up with all this Head-Fi Goodness.

 Aloha
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Headphile808


----------



## cheemo

Great news! Now is RSA in the works for a standalone DAC?


----------



## -=Germania=-

^doubt it. 

 iBasso has switched gears to do more of the small dac market and that really isn't where I think Ray's focus is. He may change focus just to do something different as he seemed to do all of the different kind of amps there are now.

 It really is pretty much a smaller P51. For me with the way I have my DIYmodded Touch rig set up, it is of no matter. As for other people, it may make a difference. What I want to know is whether it will be a knob or buttons. I have used that digitally controlled switch and it is pretty good, but still no Stepped Pot killer. I really hope that Ray used some physical volume rather than just buttons. Still, small is good.


----------



## belac

I own the P-51 and can't wait to see or learn more about the shadow!!!!


----------



## Xan7hos

Wow good stuff!


----------



## tnmike1

IN all honesty, I have only one problem with "small"--they get so small I cannot band the amp to my 5.5g Imod and still have the ALO LOD fit amp and Imod. In other words, the amp is so small nothing goes together properly. This is the ONLY reason I sold my Mustang. Just too tiny. My Pico is close to being too small. For me, at least, the ideal amp would be the Pico sound in a case the size of the Hornet or Tomahawk.

 Or maybe I'm just nuts?? Dunno


----------



## logwed

I am intrigued...


----------



## Sasaki

Great news!
 But this time which one does the name come from? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




ES-3A shadow
UAV RQ-7 shadow


----------



## Punnisher

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tnmike1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_IN all honesty, I have only one problem with "small"--they get so small I cannot band the amp to my 5.5g Imod and still have the ALO LOD fit amp and Imod. In other words, the amp is so small nothing goes together properly. This is the ONLY reason I sold my Mustang. Just too tiny. My Pico is close to being too small. For me, at least, the ideal amp would be the Pico sound in a case the size of the Hornet or Tomahawk.

 Or maybe I'm just nuts?? Dunno_

 

Just use a smaller and more flexible lod.

 I really hope this amp is significantly thinner than the Tomahawk and Mustang.


----------



## krmathis

Having owned to RSA portable amplifiers (Hornet and Tomahawk) in the past I am really curious about his one.
 I sold them off because they were to "big" for a daily bring around portable rig. But if the Shadow is that much smaller I might end up getting one...


----------



## fhuang

i've got to say, worst name so far for RSA. maybe i hated the chrysler


----------



## -=Germania=-

Krmathis, Get a set of IEM's with the amp and a small, yet flexible LOD and you are set. 

 Personally, the comfort and ease of customs makes me never want for a universal IEM ever.


----------



## Ray Samuels

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Sasaki* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Great news!
 But this time which one does the name come from? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ES-3A shadow
UAV RQ-7 shadow_

 

See the link Mr. Sasaki, it is an un manned airplane
MiniSAR Offers Promise For Reconnaissance, Precision-Guided Weapons
 Ray Samuels

 Sorry, you got it in your second link.


----------



## Sasaki

I see, thank you. So I guess it may be something related to the Predator ..

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Ray Samuels* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_See the link Mr. Sasaki, it is an un manned airplane
MiniSAR Offers Promise For Reconnaissance, Precision-Guided Weapons
 Ray Samuels

 Sorry, you got it in your second link._


----------



## Real Maximus

Perhaps with the release of the shadow, folks will be selling their hornets and mustangs cheaper? If so, yay for me. Money is pretty tight right now, and I REALLY want a hornet or mustang.


----------



## kloan

Sounds great, I love small amps.. but geeze the P-51 is already way out of reach for me, this one's gonna be mucho $$ I'm sure... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Regardless, I look forward to seeing some pics!


----------



## cn11

In the immortal words of Cartman, 'SWEEEEEEETTTT'.


----------



## ztsen

Always prefer analog control for precision. Really not a fan of digital control. especially in volume control. But who knows, maybe another breakthrough from RSA.


----------



## olblueyez

Post pictures already!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nsx_23

Hmm, seems the T4 has kickstarted a new trend of small amplifiers.


----------



## neosoul

I've just got one question for Ray... would you adopt me so that I can access to some of your toys


----------



## raymondu999

should play out interestingly


----------



## jochen.schell

Without pictures I do not believe anything 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Jochen


----------



## punkaroo

This should be very interesting! Can't wait!


----------



## TheMarchingMule

Digital volume control, eh? That alone intrigues me, even though Ill never have the money for it.


----------



## jochen.schell

I really hope the Shadow will be as flat as possible by positioning the battery beside and not above the electronics.
 So the footprint would be bigger than the one of the P-51 but the complete amp would be much flatter and nice to pair with an iPhone or iPod Touch...

 Jochen


----------



## audiofool

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jochen.schell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I really hope the Shadow will be as flat as possible by positioning the battery beside and not above the electronics.
 So the footprint would be bigger than the one of the P-51 but the complete amp would be much flatter and nice to pair with an iPhone or iPod Touch...

 Jochen_

 

My sentiments precisely!


----------



## jukkoo

smaller than P-51? Are you kidding?


----------



## Audio Addict

I am looking forward to this and comparing it to my Hornet and Tomahawk. I passed on the Mustang but can't on this one.


----------



## WaxMan

I'm with you Addict! I think I'll be adding this new offering to my hangar of Ray's wonderful aviation inspired audio wizardry. My XP-7, and SR-71A need a friend.


----------



## kjmui

Oh, Great news!
 Please more info!!


----------



## nsx_23

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *olblueyez* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Post pictures already!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!_

 

This.

 I wonder what chipset this is going to have.


----------



## mrarroyo

I was about to get a P51, but w/ this news I will wait a bit longer for the Shadow.


----------



## Audio Addict

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Ray Samuels* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_See the link Mr. Sasaki, it is an un manned airplane
MiniSAR Offers Promise For Reconnaissance, Precision-Guided Weapons
 Ray Samuels

 Sorry, you got it in your second link._

 

Will this be part of your CanJam 2009 table in LA? If so, looking forward to all the comments.


----------



## cheemo

Looking forward to your product Ray, always good stuff from RSA. Now how 'bout some pictures.


----------



## Ray Samuels

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Audio Addict* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Will this be part of your CanJam 2009 table in LA? If so, looking forward to all the comments.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Yes the Shadow prototype will be there at Can Jam.
 Cheers.
 Ray Samuels


----------



## -=Germania=-

You will likely be waiting a while. When I last talked to Ray, he was going to make this available later. You will likely have to wait quite a few months.


----------



## mrarroyo

Actually waiting for products from Ray is a no brainier. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 He delivers big time in sound and even BIGGER in customer service. At least I have my SR71 (original) to keep me company.


----------



## vkvedam

Interestingly some how Ray always manages to find great names for his products and the places they get derived from.


----------



## nsx_23

Whats the price point for the shadow?


----------



## belac

Lovin my P-51 but can't wait to hear more about the Shadow. Please Ray give us more,
 the anticipation is killing me!!!!!!


----------



## Punnisher

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *belac* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Lovin my P-51 but can't wait to hear more about the Shadow. Please Ray give us more,
 the anticipation is killing me!!!!!!_

 

I think he enjoys causing the suspense too much for that.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I am anxious to see the case design.


----------



## Pale Rider

I also love my P-51 Mustang. The combo of the Mustang, plus an iMod and LiveWires in a Hippocase makes for traveling bliss. It is interesting to see the reaction of folks when I let them plug the Mustang into their rig [usually an iPod and either some Bose or kit or cheap earbuds].

 Count me in Ray for the Shadow.


----------



## yous5243

Great news!
 I was just about to get a small amp.


----------



## jochen.schell

Is there already a guess when it will be available for sale?

 Jochen


----------



## Jalo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jochen.schell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I really hope the Shadow will be as flat as possible by positioning the battery beside and not above the electronics.
 So the footprint would be bigger than the one of the P-51 but the complete amp would be much flatter and nice to pair with an iPhone or iPod Touch...

 Jochen_

 

At first, I didn't care much about an amp getting smaller than the P51, because I thought the Mustang is too small already. But then the idea of an extremely flat amp started to grow on me and now I am really liking the idea of a very flat amp provided the SQ did not suffer of course. I think it has a lot of sex appeal and merit to it. Just try to think about it, it may be the size of a credit card, about a quarter inch thick with solid metal case like stainless steel, or even a version of some precious metal like silver, gold or titanium etc. I'll pay more, much more if it is available. It seems like the technology in terms of SQ is there, so now is on to design and form factor. One of the reason why Apple products are so successful and popular is because of their design. I hope beside its functionality, one day, a portable amp can become an object of beauty and desire also.


----------



## jochen.schell

Actually portable amps are looking like bonsai destop amps.
 This is nice as long the amps are sitting at your desk beside your DAP.
 But when you are leaving home and want to use your DAP together with your amp, what is the sense of a portable amp, the big struggle begins.

 Sure you can combine the two items using some velcro, a rubber or something like that.
 But this is not very practical and in my eyes also looks quite ugly, not to forget the annoying, stiff LOD connecting the DAP and the amp.

 I really would like an amp that goes around the iPod Touch or the iPhone like a case.

 There are such cases out for the iPhone as additional external batteries as you can see at theis picture:






 I think it would not be too hard to replace the battery in such a case with a headphone amp like the Shadow...

 EDIT: Here a quick shot of my disassembled Mustang beside such an iPhone case. We are already very close...






 Jochen


----------



## jochen.schell

Wow, 0.3" and nearly the footprint of the Nano sounds really wonderful!
 Then I will get such a Nano-Yotank and combine it permanently with the Shadow.






 This will be an incredible, small soundengine!

 Jochen


----------



## jwbrent

This is exciting...can't wait to hear about the prototype at Can Jam!


----------



## Jalo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jochen.schell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Wow, 0.3" and nearly the footprint of the Nano sounds really wonderful!
 Then I will get such a Nano-Yotank and combine it permanently with the Shadow.







 This will be an incredible, small soundengine!

 Jochen_

 


 Where do you get the above information on the Shadow?


----------



## jochen.schell

There was a reply from Ray to your last posting which was deleted later.
 There he gave the dimensions of the Shadow but 0,3" will only happen if the battery is placed beside the electronics, what is not yet sure...

 Jochen


----------



## The Monkey

It was deleted?


----------



## jochen.schell

At least the posting is no longer there 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Jochen


----------



## n_maher

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *The Monkey* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_It was deleted?_

 

Probably removed because it was a manufacturer discussing a yet-to-be-released product in the open forums. Das ist verboten.


----------



## Pale Rider

An integrated amp that paired nicely, or actually physically with an iPhone, or iPod is a nice idea, but the design and manufacturing challenges would be fairly daunting. The iPhone "holster batteries" only have to design one form factor, but even so, they are counting on thousands, or even tens of thousands of units being sold. What is Ray's market here? I do like the idea of an ultra-thin Shadow. No argument that lugging an iPod, stiff LOD cable and amp is a bit kludgy, but I don't see that going away with the Shadow.


----------



## The Monkey

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Pale Rider* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_No argument that lugging an iPod, stiff LOD cable and amp is a bit kludgy, but I don't see that going away with the Shadow._

 

Why would one need a stiff LOD cable? There are plenty of pretty flexible options.


----------



## Pale Rider

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *The Monkey* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Why would one need a stiff LOD cable? There are plenty of pretty flexible options._

 

I believe I was picking up on another poster's comment. I don't disagree, though none of my "good" LOD cables are svelte. My iMod cable, like my Lil Knight LOD, takes up a certain amount of room. On the iMod, there seems no getting around it.


----------



## Xan7hos

Any updates with this? Or am I going to have to wait a couple more days to see it in person?


----------



## h.rav

^ http://www.head-fi.org/forums/f38/em...shadow-426420/


----------



## The Monkey

hm, looks like a thumbwheel volume control.


----------



## .coco

that is pretty sexy. i am excited


----------



## n_maher

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *The Monkey* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_hm, looks like a thumbwheel volume control._

 

I think it's actually a rocker switch since the wheel is incomplete and there is the small protrusion at the peak of the arch. Rock one way = up, the other = down. Upside is a very small profile, downside is no way to tell where the volume is at when you first turn it on.


----------



## -=Germania=-

It is a rocker switch, but a firm one. Not the flimsy kind that come on cameras, etc. Think, early MP3 Players (the really nice ones) where is is spring loaded and slightly resistive. 

 I still prefer the feel of a pot and find it visually satisfying, but that being said having heard the shadow it is a nice amp. Hooked up my DIYmod + film dock setup and listened through a variety of headphones including my modded/recabled esw9's. Give it a try at canjam.


----------



## geremy

Canjam pics anyone? Pretty Please?


----------



## Xan7hos

Sadly I wasn't able to visit RSA @ CanJam today, but I saw several other vendors with the P51, and the pictures on this board make it seem DECIEVINGLY large. I'd say its slightly fatter than a tick tack container. If thats what the P51 is, the shadow is probably the size of a tick tack container. But yeah, please, pictures someone!


----------



## markh78

Mmm that looks so small, probably smaller than T4.
 But, I would have much preferred to have the input and output on the same side.
 I really hope Ray makes some changes to it.


----------



## average_joe

Didn't have the case on the Shadow at Can Jam, so just the board with a battery strapped to it. It was very small, about 1.5 times the length of an E5, similar width, and maybe thinner (since the E5 has a clip). 

 Sounded awesome with my IE8s, took them to another level! Amazing size/performance ratio! Sounded similar to the Tomahawk. The volume control worked very well and had good resolution. I could move it one step at a time with the rocker control, or hold it down for large volume changes.


----------



## olblueyez

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *markh78* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Mmm that looks so small, probably smaller than T4.
 But, I would have much preferred to have the input and output on the same side.
 I really hope Ray makes some changes to it._

 

Is there room on the front for the input?


----------



## chadbang

I'm pretty sure the input was on the back and the output on the front. It was about the size of a pack of matches without a case. Very cute, but, IMO, it didn't hold a candle to the hornet. It might have been tomahawk sounding, but I'm not a fan of the tomahawk either. But once again, the Hornet and SR71 are just beautiful things to hear. For mating with portable gear (e.g. ipod), I think Ray Samuels' amps are a smarter solution and a better-sounding match than tube amps. Oh, I also heard my first Pico today. Well, it was okay, but I don't know what all the hollering was about. Again, RSA stuff is cream of the crop to me.


----------



## GreatDane

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *chadbang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'm pretty sure the input was on the back and the output on the front. It was about the size of a pack of matches without a case. Very cute, but, IMO, it didn't hold a candle to the hornet. It might have been tomahawk sounding, but I'm not a fan of the tomahawk either. But once again, the Hornet and SR71 are just beautiful things to hear. For mating with portable gear (e.g. ipod), I think Ray Samuels' amps are a smarter solution and a better-sounding match than tube amps. Oh, I also heard my first Pico today. Well, it was okay, but I don't know what all the hollering was about. Again, RSA stuff is cream of the crop to me._

 

Did you use a Pico w/DAC or just the amp section? 

 I guess the Shadow can only drive IEMs or very easy cans??? I've become an RSA owner lately and I'm enjoying the varied sound sig...P-51 is very detailed but still can't drive my HD 650, Pico did a much better job. With the SR-71A I'm finding plenty of power for HD 650 but have never heard the Hornet.


----------



## M3NTAL

I'm looking forward to a Shadow vs. Pico Slim type comparo.. The digital volume control is KEY!


----------



## maloosik

Looks interesting.


----------



## chadbang

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *GreatDane* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Did you use a Pico w/DAC or just the amp section? 

 I guess the Shadow can only drive IEMs or very easy cans??? I've become an RSA owner lately and I'm enjoying the varied sound sig...P-51 is very detailed but still can't drive my HD 650, Pico did a much better job. With the SR-71A I'm finding plenty of power for HD 650 but have never heard the Hornet._

 

Apparently it was a new, tiny Pico being introduced, so that might explain my disappointment.


----------



## GreenLeo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *M3NTAL* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'm looking forward to a Shadow vs. Pico Slim type comparo.. The digital volume control is KEY!_

 

I'm looking forward to that comparison as well.


----------



## qusp

I honestly dont see the point of having them so small when the things they are being strapped to are larger. anything smaller than a pico; I dont really get it. and with input/output on opposite sides the interconnect will take up the rest of the space saved. I guess the main reason I think this is because i've never been a fan of how the nano sounds; even with a good amp, pretty blah IMO.


----------



## DPRJ

I don't like up/down switch for volume control.
 All one can say is "WE NEED KNOB!"


----------



## Xan7hos

it's gonna be extremely difficult to design an amp with a good potentiometer @ that size, so far this is the best technology has to offer, and honestly I can't wait to see how this thing looks cased


----------



## krmathis

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *DPRJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I don't like up/down switch for volume control.
 All one can say is "WE NEED KNOB!"_

 

I think you will have to choose.
 Slim size or "real" volume knob, as a thin amplifier like this one probably don't have space for a regular potentiometer.


----------



## grawk

You can use a knob with this style of volume control, there were other slim amps demoed this weekend with a knob...


----------



## Punnisher

The whole point of this design is to eliminate the potentiometer and knob entirely. Not doing so would make the design much thicker (think Tomahawk compared to Shadow).


----------



## grawk

I can't speak to the goal, but you can do thinner, still have the benefits of the DVC, and still have a knob. The knob is just an esthetic choice. It's a lot easier to tell what the volume will be by feel or a quick glance with a knob, for example.


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *grawk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I can't speak to the goal, but you can do thinner, still have the benefits of the DVC, and still have a knob. The knob is just an esthetic choice. It's a lot easier to tell what the volume will be by feel or a quick glance with a knob, for example._

 

I agree - I want to know where the volume level is set at before I plug in my phones, or to easily and quickly set it to zero or another level if needed. If I am doing a review, sometimes I will have to jump the volume knob from 12 o'clock to 2 o'clock and then back again as I switch between headphones. I am not clear on how the Shadow's volume can do that - do you press and hold to jump to zero, how many dB does it change with each click, etc.


----------



## olblueyez

Why not suggest to Ray that the amp set the volume to zero when turned off?


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *olblueyez* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Why not suggest to Ray that the amp set the volume to zero when turned off?_

 

That's not in my my job description.


----------



## DPRJ

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Punnisher* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The whole point of this design is to eliminate the potentiometer and knob entirely. Not doing so would make the design much thicker (think Tomahawk compared to Shadow)._

 

I know. I think there is no need to combine physical knob/dial with analog potentiometer. 
 In my opinion, physical knob/dial and rotary encoder and digital volume controller may be another answer.


----------



## tnmike1

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HeadphoneAddict* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_That's not in my my job description. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Or above your pay grade??


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tnmike1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Or above your pay grade??
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Absolutely. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Actually, I have made suggestions to manufacturers before (Ray, Justin, Jack Woo, Eddie Current), but it didn't occur to me at the time I was playing with it.


----------



## Rdr. Seraphim

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HeadphoneAddict* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I agree - I want to know where the volume level is set at before I plug in my phones, or to easily and quickly set it to zero or another level if needed. If I am doing a review, sometimes I will have to jump the volume knob from 12 o'clock to 2 o'clock and then back again as I switch between headphones. I am not clear on how the Shadow's volume can do that - do you press and hold to jump to zero, how many dB does it change with each click, etc._

 

The Placette Audio passive remote control uses a toggle switch to actuate resistor combinations providing 126 volume steps, no rotary dial needed. However, I'm not sure how it tells you what the setting is. A visual clue about the current volume setting would be nice.


----------



## olblueyez

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HeadphoneAddict* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_That's not in my my job description. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

We are talking about a simple firmware change right?


----------



## mattcalf

Very interested, can't wait for more news and pictures!


----------



## Ray Samuels

Wrong thread's post, sorry.
 See sponsored thread....


----------



## ZephyrSapphire

We are Head-fiers. But we are also humans. We are fragile creatures. Therefore we need to make sure what we do is safe to do, and if it isn't safe, we need to know how to reduce risk. Our five senses help us live our lives. They are very valuable to us. As a head-fier our hearing is important to us.

 I am happy that the Shadow lowers its volume when it is turned off and turn back on again. It protects our hearing.

 I'm also a lazy person who likes things to work without doing much. Like how pressing "Play" on my iPod Touch just plays the music I want after I turn it back on from standby mode. No adjusting needed. No need to fiddle around with it. This is important to me and it is my portable media player, for on-the-go purposes. So much convenience at a push of a button. I don't even need to worry about the volume since I can see the iPod's volume control and I know it's already safe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 What I also like about the iPod Touch is it's so easy to change headphones on them without even turning it off. Most of the time I forget to lower the volume on my iPod when switching headphones, but that's okay, I set a volume limit on it so my hearing won't get damaged anyways


----------



## jamato8

I normally turn my volume all the way down when starting up so it is nice the Shadow starts off with it on low or no volume.


----------



## Kura

The Shadow is so interesting news for not noly RSA fans but also many Head-Fi members!
 I have The Predator, P-51 Mustang & SR-71A.
 Each of Ray's Amps produce very dignified & very nice tuning sound
 (though of course each of them have different nuances).

 So, We will expect The Shadow very much the same as the other Ray's Amps!!

 I have a favor to ask of Ray.
 About the place of input & output jucks of The Shadow,
 If possible, I want to get The Shadow which has input & output jucks at same direction.
 It will be easy to use for many people, I think.

 Thanks


----------



## tnmike1

So has anyone heard of a rollout date yet???


----------



## ZephyrSapphire

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Kura* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The Shadow is so interesting news for not noly RSA fans but also many Head-Fi members!
 I have The Predator, P-51 Mustang & SR-71A.
 Each of Ray's Amps produce very dignified & very nice tuning sound
 (though of course each of them have different nuances).

 So, We will expect The Shadow very much the same as the other Ray's Amps!!

 I have a favor to ask of Ray.
 About the place of input & output jucks of The Shadow,
 If possible, I want to get The Shadow which has input & output jucks at same direction.
 It will be easy to use for many people, I think.

 Thanks_

 

I disagree. Especially since the statement coming above is coming from a biased point of view. We as Head-fiers should not be biased for anything.


----------



## Ray Samuels

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ZephyrSapphire* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I disagree. Especially since the statement coming above is coming from a biased point of view. We as Head-fiers should not be biased for anything._


----------



## ZephyrSapphire

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Ray Samuels* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_



_

 

Yay! I can't believe you, of all people agree with me. Time for us to finally read some reviews of your products from the other side and be posted here. Now that'll make Head-fi whole again.


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

LOL!


----------



## mrarroyo

Over the years Ray has made some outstanding portable amps. My favorites are the original SR71 (own one) and the P51. I was about to buy one when the Shadow concept was mentioned. Now I am on the fence and look forward to trying the Shadow and compare w/ the SR71 and Rob's P51. I would like to say that I will keep only one amp but if I know myself and Ray's amps I will end up keeping at least two. But which two?


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mrarroyo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Over the years Ray has made some outstanding portable amps. My favorites are the original SR71 (own one) and the P51. I was about to buy one when the Shadow concept was mentioned. Now I am on the fence and look forward to trying the Shadow and compare w/ the SR71 and Rob's P51. I would like to say that I will keep only one amp but if I know myself and Ray's amps I will end up keeping at least two. But which two?_

 

I'm guessing you'll end with the SR-71 and Shadow - to serve different purposes.


----------



## hockeyb213

yes and also according to what ray's article said the shadow was designed to be a even smaller version of the p-51 which insinuates they won't be much different imo


----------



## Kura

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ZephyrSapphire* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I disagree. Especially since the statement coming above is coming from a biased point of view. We as Head-fiers should not be biased for anything._

 

ZephyrSapphire,

 My original comment is based on fair standpoint,
 for in its comment, I used "I think" & I didn't use "should" or "must".

 I think : May you have room for receiving many opinions of Head-Fiers & get fair point of view!


----------



## ZephyrSapphire

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Kura* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_ZephyrSapphire,

 My original comment is based on fair standpoint,
 for in its comment, I used "I think" & I didn't use "should" or "must".

 I think : May you have room for receiving many opinions of Head-Fiers & get fair point of view!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I do not need to lecture you on writing English but the first line of your original post is a "must" not a "I think", which you didn't even use at all. That is what am disagreeing on. Seeing how he has failed to impress the other side gives me more reason to disagree with that first line.

 Besides, I do have room to receive opinions from Head-Fiers & get fair point of views but I refuse to receive opinions from fanboys as, well, fanboys WILL have a bias to that certain thing that they are a fan of.

 And if a person think that their product is good, why not prove it? Why limit it to a certain group? Why fear criticism? Why not change the minds who are against your products? Not that is what we are all about. Head-fi. A place open to ALL reasonable views. There is no room for bias.


----------



## nickyboyo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ZephyrSapphire* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Head-fi. A place open to ALL reasonable views. There is no room for bias._

 

Zeph, please practice what you preach, you are by far one of the most obsessive Ray Samuels anti-fan boys, out there.


----------



## Kura

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ZephyrSapphire* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I do not need to lecture you on writing English but the first line of your original post is a "must" not a "I think", which you didn't even use at all. That is what am disagreeing on. Seeing how he has failed to impress the other side gives me more reason to disagree with that first line.

 Besides, I do have room to receive opinions from Head-Fiers & get fair point of views but I refuse to receive opinions from fanboys as, well, fanboys WILL have a bias to that certain thing that they are a fan of.

 And if a person think that their product is good, why not prove it? Why limit it to a certain group? Why fear criticism? Why not change the minds who are against your products? Not that is what we are all about. Head-fi. A place open to ALL reasonable views. There is no room for bias._

 

""the first line of your original post is a "must" not a "I think"" is just your bias, I think. You have not been able to read the context of my post.
 Anyway, it's NOT GOOD for we to confuse other members in this thread by meaningless argument.
 That's all for you.


----------



## Kura

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *nickyboyo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Zeph, please practice what you preach, you are by far one of the most obsessive Ray Samuels anti-fan boys, out there._

 

Hi nickyboyo,
 I agree with you!!
 I felt pity for the paranoid...

 Thanks & Best Regards


----------



## ZephyrSapphire

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *nickyboyo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Zeph, please practice what you preach, you are by far one of the most obsessive Ray Samuels anti-fan boys, out there._

 

I totally agree with you. But RSA anti-fanboy? Nah. I'm an anti-fanboy. I simply hate how fanboyism makes things biased opinions and views biased. And I'm quite happy with me hating fanboyism. It's like fangirls screaming over boybands in the 90's. Entertaining yet disappointing.


----------



## Lil' Knight

^ Those above are just hilarious.


----------



## DeTrun

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ZephyrSapphire* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I totally agree with you. But RSA anti-fanboy? Nah. I'm an anti-fanboy. I simply hate how fanboyism makes things biased opinions and views biased. And I'm quite happy with me hating fanboyism. It's like fangirls screaming over boybands in the 90's. Entertaining yet disappointing. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 

I agree with ZephyrSapphire. Especially the fangirl-part. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Your comments are very fun and interesting to read.


----------



## Kura

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Lil' Knight* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_^ Those above are just hilarious._

 

Exactly I agree with you, viewed objectively
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ZephyrSapphire is like fangirls screaming hysterically over boybands in a paradise of idiots : Biased!! I hate fanboyism!! :

 He is a eccentric or ruined (not wise) fascist of narcissism?

 Well,
 The SHADOW from RSA is so good news, But Ironically ZephyrSapphire has gloomy SHADOW in his heart...

 I believe Mr. Ray Samuels who has a strong sense of responsibility because of
 his kind consideration for customers. For example, quick e-mail reply, quick shipping of his amp & so good aftercare. Is it fanboyism? I don't think so.

 If I lived in fanboyism about RSA, He (ZephyrSapphire) would live in a paradise of idiots.

 Thank you


----------



## jamato8

Kura;5737754If I lived in fanboyism about RSA said:
			
		

> I am laughing. What a great line. You have a good sense of humor!
> 
> Paradise of idiots. I love it.


----------



## Kura

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jamato8* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I am laughing. What a great line. You have a good sense of humor! 

 Paradise of idiots. I love it._

 

Thank you very much Mr. jamato8!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I have read your many posts for reference & I have been looking forward to contacting with you from before!!

 So, I'm so glad to receive your message!!

 Well,
 You maybe are interested in a paradise of idiots.
 We should love true Paradise!! If we loved a paradise of idiots, It would be so horrible...(Wow~Gyaaah! Please help me! Daddy! Mommy! Friends! jamato8!) Because a paradise of idiots is managed by Lucifer, swindler & the hysterical man...(Don't worry, It's just joking)

 By the way,
 You are a Head-Fi member who I respect.
 From now on, Please give me your advices about The Shadow & other subject!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Sincerely & Best Regards


----------



## ZephyrSapphire

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jamato8* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I am laughing. What a great line. You have a good sense of humor! 

 Paradise of idiots. I love it._

 

Indeed! I can't believe that a fanboy is calling me a *cough* fangirl! Kura you just proved to us how much of a super fanboy you can be! ROFL! This is so entertaining. Post more, Kura. Entertain us with your super-fanboyism. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Especially since you're talking about a lot of other head-fiers which apparently aren't RSA fanboys which, you know, don't need to be a fanboy of anything to appreciate audio fidelity. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 C'mon Kura. Post more.


----------



## Kura

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ZephyrSapphire* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Indeed! I can't believe that a fanboy is calling me a *cough* fangirl! Kura you just proved to us how much of a super fanboy you can be! ROFL! This is so entertaining. Post more, Kura. Entertain us with your super-fanboyism. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Especially since you're talking about a lot of other head-fiers which apparently aren't RSA fanboys which, you know, don't need to be a fanboy of anything to appreciate audio fidelity. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 C'mon Kura. Post more. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## ZephyrSapphire

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Kura* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_



_

 

Awh. That's disappointing. I was waiting for you to make sense of why I'm labelled a fangirl when I wasn't even being a fan of anything. Boohoo.


----------



## Bojamijams

There are gurls on here? NO WAI!


----------



## dunnowho

lol. is this about the Shadow anymore?


----------



## markh78

If you don't like RSA that's fine, but then why bother coming into a thread that clearly states the subject is about RSA amp? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Just leave us RSA fanboys alone, willya


----------



## Father Schu

Having the input on one side and the headphone out on the other isn't conducive to a lot of people's portable configs used in a pocket. My iPod is banded to my P51 and connected via an ALO dock to mini. I drop this into my pocket (iPod top down). The earbuds connector and/or cable is going to get tweaked if it has to come up from the bottom of my pocket. Not a nice prospect if you have some more expensive buds.


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Father Schu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Having the input on one side and the headphone out on the other isn't conducive to a lot of people's portable configs used in a pocket. My iPod is banded to my P51 and connected via an ALO dock to mini. I drop this into my pocket (iPod top down). The earbuds connector and/or cable is going to get tweaked if it has to come up from the bottom of my pocket. Not a nice prospect if you have some more expensive buds._

 

In my case, I am thinking in terms of using it with my Pico-DAC only, in which case the USB input is facing me, and the RCA and mini-out face away from me. I have the RCA outputs run off the back of the desk and stay connected to a desktop amp. But when I pair a portable amp with it to listen to my IEM on my computer, the portable amp's headphone jack and volume control are facing away from me. 

 With my iMod or 4G Nano paired with an amp which is shorter than the iPod, I can still put the package in my pocket top down (LOD pointing up) and have the 90 degree IEM plug come off the other end of the amp and not be a problem (because it still wont stick out past the top of the iPod).


----------



## Kura

The Shadow :
 More thinner & smaller (about 2 inch in length) than P-51.
 DIGITAL VOLUME CONTROL.
 Improved performance and usability compared with P-51.
 Long battery life :

 I'm satisfied with P-51 now.

 But, The Shadow is very attractive to me from its specs & size.

 When will Ray give us the announcement of The Shadow's order?


----------



## jamato8

Yep, will be teeny tiny. Can't wait to see and hear it.


----------



## Kura

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jamato8* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Can't wait to see and hear it._

 

Hi jamato8,
 That's right me too.
 Let's wait for The Shadow with pleasure!

 By the way, you use P-51. If you are interested in Westone UM3X, I recommend it.
 Its earphones match P-51 which gives me very clear, crisp & speedy sound with powerfulness. By Its combination, I have gotten very pleasant sound.

 With The Predator which has adult, mature sound with vigor (after burned-in over from about 600 to 800 hrs), I use UE TF10Pro which has so extended high.
 The Predator adjusts the sound of TF10Pro well.
 (About ATH-ESW10JPN, Both amps match it IMO)

 Well,
 How will The Shadow sounds!!


----------



## RockinCannoisseur

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *cheemo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Great news! Now is RSA in the works for a standalone DAC?_

 


 this could be very interesng


----------



## a_tumiwa

what is the dimensional size of shadow?


----------



## TekeRugburn

yeah im wondering about the dimensions for the shadow cant find it ANYWHERE!


----------



## kiwirugby

According to my trusty but olde woode ruler...(I've had that ruler for 52 years since I first started boarding school in England.   There's something no one gives a damn about!)
   
  2.0 inches (5.2cm) long
  1.5 inches (4.1cm) wide
  0.5 inches (1.2cm) deep
   
  (Centimetres maybe a tad off given the age of my eyes looking at millimetres!)


----------



## smith

Any one have a picture of the charger that was shipped with The shadow ?..... I have a few USB ones and need to make sure I use the right one!


----------



## kiwirugby

Quote: 





smith said:


> Any one have a picture of the charger that was shipped with The shadow ?..... I have a few USB ones and need to make sure I use the right one!


 

 I'd send Ray an email and tell him what you USBs you think you might use.   You don't want to use the wrong charger and fry the amp.


----------



## smith

Is this the charger that was shipped (uk)  with the Shadow ?


----------



## Kon-Masti

In people's opinions, what are considered the most well-matched IEM for the Shadow? I know consensus is a fairly unique phenomena round these parts but I'm hoping there is one IEM which shines more than the rest when paired with the Shadow.


----------

